# pointers on my diet please



## baj (Apr 24, 2012)

I tried to not ask for help on my diet,as I don't want to add to the mass thread on diets, but I need please.been training for two years and sit at 14 stone,being 42 now have to watch my belly,easy comes out lol,look more bloated than fat,think its the oats, I hope I have done my figures right,was trying for 3000 cals.but fell short,and don't know what to add, with out going over my target of fats and carbs, but need to up protein? my diet is as follows. cheers
Gram

Carbs g

Protein g

Fat g

kcal

this meal

this meal

this meal

this meal

this meal

 *Meal 1*

*2 EGGS*

*0.8 *

*12.5 *

*11.2 *

*151.0 *

*oats*

*100.0 *

*60.4 *

*11.0 *

*8.2 *

*360.0 *

WHEY

30.0

0.6

27.0

0.3

112.0

MILK

300.0

24.5

18.0

0.5

105.0

evoo

tb spoon

27.0

122.0

peanut butter

tb spoon

3.5

8.7

13.8

169.0

*Meal 1 total*

430.0

*89.8 *

*77.2 *

*61.0 *

*1,019.0 *

*Meal 1 Nutrient percentages*

*35.3 *

*30.3 *

*53.9 *

*119.4 *

 (check total)

*Meal 2*

*whey*

30.0

*0.6 *

*27.0 *

*0.3 *

*112.0 *

BANANA

100.0

23.0

1.0

0.5

93.5

*Meal 2 total*

130.0

*23.6 *

*28.0 *

*0.8 *

*205.5 *

*Meal 2 Nutrient percentages*

*45.9 *

*54.5 *

*3.5 *

*103.9 *

 (check total)

*Meal 3*

chicken breast(raw weight)

150.0

0.9

34.7

1.8

165.0

basmati rice

50.0

38.5

4.5

0.8

186.0

brocoli

100.0

2.3

3.3

0.9

30.0

evoo

tb spoon

27.0

122.0

*Meal 3 total*

300.0

*41.7 *

*42.4 *

*30.5 *

*503.0 *

*Meal 3 Nutrient percentages*

*33.1 *

*33.7 *

*54.6 *

*121.4 *

 (check total)

*Meal 4*

whey

30.0

0.6

27.0

0.3

112.0

MILK

300.0

24.5

18.0

0.5

105.0

banana

100.0

23.0

1.0

0.5

93.5

0.0

0.0

0.0

0.0

0.0

*Meal 4 total*

430.0

*48.1 *

*46.0 *

*1.3 *

*310.5 *

*Meal 4 Nutrient percentages*

*62.0 *

*59.3 *

*3.7 *

*125.0 *

 (check total)

*Meal 5*

chicken breast (raw weight)

150.0

0.9

34.6

1.8

165.0

basmati rice

50.0

38.5

4.5

0.8

186.0

brocoli

100.0

2.3

3.3

0.9

30.0

*Meal 5 total*

300.0

*41.7 *

*42.4 *

*3.5 *

*381.0 *

*Meal 5 Nutrient percentages*

*43.8 *

*44.5 *

*8.3 *

*96.5 *

 (check total)

*Meal 6*

WHEY

30.0

0.6

27.0

0.3

112.0

MILK

300.0

24.5

18.0

0.5

105.0

oats

50.0

30.2

5.5

4.1

180.0

0.0

0.0

0.0

0.0

0.0

*Meal 6 total*

380.0

*55.3 *

*50.5 *

*4.9 *

*397.0 *

*Meal 6 Nutrient percentages*

*55.7 *

*50.9 *

*11.1 *

*117.7 *

 (check total)

Carbs

Protein

Fat

Kcal

*Total consumption for the day*

*300.2 *

*286.5 *

*102.0 *

*2,816.0 *

*Energi % spread*


----------



## Jamiegeddon (May 28, 2013)

How many ml of milk are you having with your 100g of oats? I'm on about 550ml per 100g oats. Otherwise it's thick as @Connor b


----------



## baj (Apr 24, 2012)

Jamiegeddon said:


> How many ml of milk are you having with your 100g of oats? I'm on about 550ml per 100g oats. Otherwise it's thick as @Connor b


I have 300 ml and find it fine


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i would drop the whey at breakfast and have 6 whole eggs instead.

i would replace the milk with water also.


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

I personally think that's a lot of shakes in one day buddy, is the no way of you throwing in say a tuna salad instead one of the shakes. Would also think about changing to brown meal rice, other good carb options are whole meal pasta, sweet potato & whole meal pitta. I would increase the eggs and drop the whey at breakfast time and reconsider the oats at bedtime, maybe cottage cheese? But eating 6 meals works for me. Just my thoughts mate, but you will get plenty of good advise on here. Good luck with you goals mate.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You ever seen http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ - it does all ya food for you, and theres an app for phones, so much easier to keep on top of foods etc


----------



## baj (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks guys, bit confused though, from what I read on here, a few have similar shake first thing in the morning, so that's what I learnt, why eggs instead of whey please, one problem I have, is i struggle with solid foods first thing in the morning, shake goes down so easy for me 

if I was to have eggs, it would take time, on the plus side, I work for myself, so can eat when ever, not just at set break times.

always thought there was not to much difference with brown and basmati rice, once again from what I have read, for once I think I need to ask for my own advice and try stop reading to much on others, gets so confusing.

and yes I know its a lot of shakes , and it seems to be a age old discussion on here, protein is protein, then some say protein from solid meals are best, but ive decided to go what I prefer, liquid, simply cos I don't have a big appetite,

yea have seen myfitness app madoxx,cheers,


----------

